# Mid 80's Hymer 660 opinions / advice



## 101812

Hello, looking for advice from your knowledge base.
I've owned a camper before (LT35) but am now looking at buying something a wee bit more comfortable with shower and heating etc, the LT really was a camper and not a motorhome.
I have around 10k to spend and have been looking at the hymer 544, early 90's model. The layout of these vans is good but I would like somewhere where the young baby can go whilst we listen to the music playing cards and drinking the wine, the only way I can see of doing this is by going down the route of a hymer 660 which has the rear lounge / bed. Obviously being a bigger van makes it a bit more expencive meaning I could really only afford a mid 80's 660. Does anybody have any advice with regards to these vans, a local dealer has told me about problems with plastic in the mid 80's hymers (I guess he's talking about the shower room).
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Regards in advance,
Nick


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Nick

I'm afraid I have no specific experience of either of these vans. In our review section, we have reviews of newer Hymer 544 and Hymer 644. If you search the memberlist for owners of Hymer 660, you come up with 6 owners, but they've only got 3 posts between them, so I think a 'proper' answer may be unlikely. You never know, though :wink:

One member was selling his *** here ***

And if you use the forum SEARCH facility for *Hymer AND 660*, you can find a number of references.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Nick

You could also look abroad, see what you can pick up in Germany. If you pick up one with a mercedes engine, then in general the engines are superb. You will need to check everything over and over though, repairs can be costly

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Hymer*

Hi

You may have already visited www.dmiuk.com but if not, might be worth a look.

Rusky


----------



## 88927

Hi Nick
If you care to look through my photo album you will see some pictures of our old Hymer S660.
We virtually rebuilt it before selling it to get our current RV. The Hymer S660 is a fantastic bit of kit. They were all built on the Mercedes chassis and the late 80's early 90's units are on the Mercedes 410 chassis (I am not to sure about earlier models but I believe that all S660's were using the Mercedes chassis), which is pretty bullet proof. The engine is the old 5 cylinder 2.9 litre normally aspirated diesel, which although will do starship mileage if maintained correctly, will not go above tug speeds :lol: :lol: 
The mercedes engine had the option of an auto gearbox, which whilst reducing available power to the wheels a bit, does make driving it much more pleasant.
I am not aware of any particular plastic faults with these vehicles so if it is the shower then remember that you can get replacement parts for the older Hymers from Here and also Here
Both these companies are very helpful and knowledgeable.
I must say that £10K is not a lot of cash to be playing with and wonder if your DIY skills are good? The reason for asking is that, as with any older vehicle, it will probably require some work and maintenance and if you are able to do this yourself, then you will save a lot of money....
Regarding the maintenance, Mercedes are no more expensive to maintain than anything else in real terms, a lot of parts are generally less expensive than you first imagine and they also last longer (this is certainly true of the older Mercedes anyway..), so don't be put off with comments about expense.
If you can find a decent S660, then I would advise that you pursue it matey, they are wonderful old buses and will give you years of faithful service.....
Good luck and if I can be of any help please feel free to shout (I just noticed that you cannot PM as you are not a subscriber to this great site YET :lol: :lol: ), so just post in the forums....
Edit... I have also just realised that as a non subscriber you cannot look at the pictures in my album either... Sorry. Still if you are thinking of buying an old Hymer, the £10 to join this site will be repaid many times over (even on the insurance discounts available mate :wink: :wink:

Keith


----------



## 102028

*Hymer Mercedes 660*

This is a late repy so if it's of value... I bought a 660 with the smaller 4 cylinder 2.4 ltr engine from germany in 2004. I didn't know a lot at the time and the only drawback is the small engine. The 5 cylinder 2.9 ltr is probably the one to go for and reputed to be the best engine Mercedes ever built and good for 350K miles. The 2.4 engine is the same lump just minus a cylinder. She has taken us to Italy, through France of course, Spain too, two years running. You have to get used to everything passing you as top speed is around 68mph, downhill with a proverbial gail behind you! That I have to say you don't want to be doing for long as she's a bit of a handful at anything over 60mph. On the flat she will sit at 50-55 all day. Plenty of space, all mod cons just an old lady. We had to have the gearbox reconditioned this year plus a new clutch at the same time. Other than that no big costs. Ours is a 1983 so a little fraid around the edges but everything works fine. She returns 19mpg worst and 22mpg at best which for an old non-turbo engine is as good as you'll get me-thinks. I paid 8100 euros plus the ferry, diesel, registration and a new uk mot etc to get her on UK roads so might be worth looking at buying in Germany and driving back. Have a look at www.motorhomes-world.org which lists all sorts for sale in germany. Any other queries glad to try and advise.
PS. Eventually your wife will want to spend a small fortune on a nice shiny new one!!! Why did we go to the NEC I ask!!!


----------



## merctoby

*hymer s660 mercedes auto for sale 1990*

who ever wants, the flagship this is it will go on after i am gone and that is a long way off i hope .

good luck happy camper,s keep doing the mile,s it,s a great life is nt it . have fun .


----------



## 112540

*Re: Hymer Mercedes 660*

Hi Nick, Philzick and Keith just read your posts and would like to know how you got on Nick?, Philzick, Keith *anybody* can you perhaps help my husband and I?.
We purchased a 1982 Mercedes Hymer B5400 LHD last year and toured the Devon,Cornish and SW Welsh coast before crossing into Southern Ireland two weeks into our trip "Maggies" gearbox gave up the ghost and we were stuck in the remotest little village on the back of a recovery truck for a week before we could find a gearbox. Eventually a 5 speed truck gearbox from a RHD was fitted at an enormous cost and we made our way back to Warwickshire with much lighter wallets. We would now like to have a larger engine (3 or 3.5 litre preferably diesel) and a 4/5 speed manual gearbox fitted to "Maggie" can you perhaps help or put us in contact with somebody who can?
In the year that we have owned "Maggie" and six months of constant touring in her she has found a place in our hearts  and given us so much enjoyment that we do not want to sell her but cannot continue with the small engine she currently has (2389 litre) and the truck gearbox as we are wanting to tour France in the summer. :roll: 
Thanks
Liz


----------



## 112540

*Re: Hymer Mercedes 660*

Please see previous message by skinnylizzie


----------



## goggsey

hi i have a older 660S from 1977 German import, and it has the rear bed fitted, i have been all over europe with her and she has only ever had one problem that was a clutch plate spring went, the merc dealer (belgium) fixed it that morning, i take 3 g/kids with me and there is loads of space for all there stuff. never had any problems with plastic and she has just passed another MOT with no problems so would say check out the earlier ones, she has full heating, fridge, hot water shower, every thing the newer ones have fitted. look at German web site there are a lot cheaper than UK, just Left hand drive,


----------



## 356boy

hi all, new to the forum and found it by searching for 'turbo for mercedes hymer'. so my question is i have a 1994 mercedes hymer 544 3ltr, great piece of kit really love it but i need the extra power up the hills and have heard a turbo can be fitted no problem, is this true and where can i get it done, i'm located in the midlands but i dont mind travelling if it means the people to convert the engine know what they are doing, there are so many cowboys about now day i dont want to risk it going into the wrong hands,
any help much appreciated


----------



## TheBigYin70

Hi,

I´ve owned a Hymer 660 with Mercedes chassis for 5 years and have had 50,000kms trouble free motoring. It would be ideal for your purposes as the rear lounge can easily be converted into a full size double.

They are bulletproof vehicles but just a tad slow. I have the autotrans version which I would recommend.

All the best in your search


----------

